# Panini football World Cup 2014 stickers



## mahatma coat (Sep 28, 2012)

Anyone know where/if these can be purchased here in Dubai?

Thanks


----------



## crismea (Feb 11, 2014)

I am also desperately looking!


----------



## xlarrea (Apr 14, 2014)

I am moving on May 1st to Dubai and have my Panini Album but will be needing extra stickers to complete it.

Thanks!


----------



## mahatma coat (Sep 28, 2012)

Seems like you can not get them. I am having no luck.... Better finish your album before you arrive here :-(


----------



## tarekaf (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I've asked around. The album and stickers will be available at Virgin, enoc, eppco, Carrefour, Magrudy's and some other stores around the end of the week! 

I recommend we start a group somewhere so we can swap duplicates!

Best


----------



## mahatma coat (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice one tarekaf! Hope it is true!

Yes we should start a swapping thread. Let's wait and see if the stickers are available....


----------



## dacarva (Apr 22, 2014)

I bought a box of stickers a couple of weeks ago in France. I have plenty to swap  Let me know when and where we can start swapping


----------



## mahatma coat (Sep 28, 2012)

Did anyone check any of the places above and found the stickers? I have not had a chance to check yet....


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Are you all adults?
Over 9's collecting football stickers!
Good grief!


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Do people actually still collect these things then?


----------



## mahatma coat (Sep 28, 2012)

Good grief vantage, live and let live... 

Just a childhood nostalgic thing I guess. Still have my Espana 1982 album. Worth a few bob now I think... 

So kids, anyone found the stickers yet? Keep an eye out for us will ya vantage?


----------



## achilleas_x (Apr 25, 2014)

Panini stickers world cup 2014 are available so far from souq.com - there is also a facebook group called Brazil World Cup 2014 UAE Album- I called the contact number on there and was told that the stickers and albums will be at the stores from the beginning of the coming week (w/c 27 April). Not to be confused with the card game, which is different to the stickers game


----------



## mahatma coat (Sep 28, 2012)

Good one achilleas! 

Yup just checked souq.com and sure enough they are there! Have just put in my order! 

Great so will check out the Facebook page also. 

Many thanks achilleas


----------



## achilleas_x (Apr 25, 2014)

yeah I thought It'd be info worth sharing- glad it helped : ) looking fwd to the store launch


----------



## mattlon (May 1, 2014)

I am collecting these here in london. 
we bring our swapsies to the pub when we watch a football game.

its been good fun so far.

If anyone needs any books/stickers brought over let me know.

I am coming over to move about may 24th.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

mahatma coat said:


> Good grief vantage, live and let live... Just a childhood nostalgic thing I guess. Still have my Espana 1982 album. Worth a few bob now I think... So kids, anyone found the stickers yet? Keep an eye out for us will ya vantage?


Will do!
Try baby shop...!


----------



## Sandra Milena (May 8, 2014)

*Album panini*



dacarva said:


> I bought a box of stickers a couple of weeks ago in France. I have plenty to swap  Let me know when and where we can start swapping


Hola! Cambiemos, yo tengo algunas.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Sandra Milena said:


> Hola! Cambiemos, yo tengo algunas.


English only please, as per forum rules.


----------



## mahatma coat (Sep 28, 2012)

So.... 

Enoc petrol station has the stickers and album. Started my album and have some swaps, let's start swapping!


----------



## skeva021 (May 9, 2014)

hello, registered to forum only because this topic 
just been to dubai mall and found stickers at hamleys, but price is 9aed per pack. In my country was 2.5aed per pack. This is a bit disappointing but I have to complete my album.
I have plenty of stickers for swap, so let's organize some meeting. I'm in JLT and work near MOE so in this locations I'm available every day, if somewhere else, weekends is fine.


----------



## Belgium3800 (Aug 17, 2012)

skeva021 said:


> hello, registered to forum only because this topic
> just been to dubai mall and found stickers at hamleys, but price is 9aed per pack. In my country was 2.5aed per pack. This is a bit disappointing but I have to complete my album.
> I have plenty of stickers for swap, so let's organize some meeting. I'm in JLT and work near MOE so in this locations I'm available every day, if somewhere else, weekends is fine.


Live in JLT as well, have quite some doubles to swap as well! Send me a PM


----------



## mahatma coat (Sep 28, 2012)

Guys enoc petrol station has the stickers for 5dhs per pack...


----------



## fpolo483 (May 12, 2014)

xlarrea said:


> I am moving on May 1st to Dubai and have my Panini Album but will be needing extra stickers to complete it.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello, i have a lot of panini stickers for 2014 and also for earlier albums.


----------



## fpolo483 (May 12, 2014)

*WC and Euro Panini Stickers*



Belgium3800 said:


> Live in JLT as well, have quite some doubles to swap as well! Send me a PM


Hello. i have a lot of panini stickers from 2014 and other world cup and euros. ready to swap.


----------



## CarlosAA (May 15, 2014)

dacarva said:


> I bought a box of stickers a couple of weeks ago in France. I have plenty to swap  Let me know when and where we can start swapping


Let me know if you come to Abu Dhabi to do a swap. Text me on /snip/


----------



## FirasT (May 17, 2014)

CarlosAA said:


> Let me know if you come to Abu Dhabi to do a swap. Text me on /snip/


mate, are you in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## paul_ve (May 19, 2014)

Hi everybody!

I have started a page where we can organise meet ups to swap our doubles..
Please join and start swapping!

/snip/


(sorry I cant post the link properly because I'm a newbie in the forum)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Please use the PM facility to contact each other initially. You just need five good posts before you can use it. Thank you.


----------



## paul_ve (May 19, 2014)

Then, look up for it in facebook, the name of the group is:

/snip/


----------



## SharjahNick (May 19, 2014)

Can also confirm that Virgin has albums (15dhs) and stickers (5dhs). I'm also buying from the local ENOC, but the girl behind the till laughs at me  I have swaps will search for FaceBook page.


----------



## tkay (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi all, 
I have 300 stickers to swap.
let me know if someone wants to swap this week end!!
Thanks


----------



## Jase70 (May 23, 2014)

tkay said:


> Hi all,
> I have 300 stickers to swap.
> let me know if someone wants to swap this week end!!
> Thanks


We have about 90 to swap, so name a time & place so we can meet


----------



## zatapa (Jun 21, 2013)

I haven't collected these since probably 1990 or 1994 but i still remember the addictive feeling of opening up a new pack of stickers and wondering whether there were any new players inside. This never goes out of fashion!


----------



## SharjahNick (May 19, 2014)

I now have close to 200 to swap, l live in Sharjah, but often in Dubai.


----------



## Jase70 (May 23, 2014)

SharjahNick said:


> I now have close to 200 to swap, l live in Sharjah, but often in Dubai.


Let me know when you're in Dubai & we can swap?


----------



## tkay (Jun 5, 2014)

*Swapping Event*



skeva021 said:


> hello, registered to forum only because this topic
> just been to dubai mall and found stickers at hamleys, but price is 9aed per pack. In my country was 2.5aed per pack. This is a bit disappointing but I have to complete my album.
> I have plenty of stickers for swap, so let's organize some meeting. I'm in JLT and work near MOE so in this locations I'm available every day, if somewhere else, weekends is fine.


So name a time and place so we can meet
I have about 400 now.


----------



## Jase70 (May 23, 2014)

tkay said:


> So name a time and place so we can meet
> I have about 400 now.


You can reach me on /snip/ if you want arrange a meet?


----------



## Phildar (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi - I am missing some stickers and have some to exchange. Let me know if interested in getting in contact


----------



## Jase70 (May 23, 2014)

Phildar said:


> Hi - I am missing some stickers and have some to exchange. Let me know if interested in getting in contact



You can reach me /snip/ if you want arrange a meet?


----------



## Phildar (Jun 7, 2014)

Is there a private message functionality to exchange phones and discuss how to meet?


----------



## Phildar (Jun 7, 2014)

tkay said:


> So name a time and place so we can meet
> I have about 400 now.


Hi Tkay - do you know how we can contact other members on a private message to be able to discuss where to meet, time.....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Phildar said:


> Is there a private message functionality to exchange phones and discuss how to meet?


Yes, you need to make five good messages and you will be able to access it.


----------



## Phildar (Jun 7, 2014)

zatapa said:


> I haven't collected these since probably 1990 or 1994 but i still remember the addictive feeling of opening up a new pack of stickers and wondering whether there were any new players inside. This never goes out of fashion!


So true Zapata - I remember in these years you mention being at school - getting packs if I get good grades and then swapping these with friends at school.... Introducing swapping rules that some cards are worth more. I can tell you I restarted this in 2006 and the thrill of opening and seeing who you get is still there but being older finding the way to swap is not as easy as an adult


----------



## Phildar (Jun 7, 2014)

Belgium3800 said:


> Live in JLT as well, have quite some doubles to swap as well! Send me a PM


Salut Belgium, I am hoping to get my PM soon so we can exchange private PM. I am in the area of media city so can definitely find an easy way to meet


----------



## Phildar (Jun 7, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Yes, you need to make five good messages and you will be able to access it.


Thank you BedouGirl - what qualifies a good post?


----------



## paul_ve (May 19, 2014)

Hi everybody!

There was a big swapping event yesterday (friday) at Carrefour. It was organised by the company that is commercialising the stickers in the UEA.
I think there's going to be another event organised soon. Look for the website online and subscribe for updates. 

I'm only missing three at the moment 222 - 241 - 538

I went from missing about 70 to only three thanks to yesterday's event!
It also made me remember old times back in school swapping stickers with all my friends.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Phildar said:


> Thank you BedouGirl - what qualifies a good post?


You're at six now. Check your profile page and you should be able to send and receive PMs.


----------



## Phildar (Jun 7, 2014)

paul_ve said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> There was a big swapping event yesterday (friday) at Carrefour. It was organised by the company that is commercialising the stickers in the UEA.
> I think there's going to be another event organised soon. Look for the website online and subscribe for updates.
> ...


This sounds fun .... or maybe messy - Carrefour MOE? a lot of people? do you know what is the next event? I will check tonight if i have your missing ones and will share the ones i am missing


----------



## Phildar (Jun 7, 2014)

paul_ve said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> There was a big swapping event yesterday (friday) at Carrefour. It was organised by the company that is commercialising the stickers in the UEA.
> I think there's going to be another event organised soon. Look for the website online and subscribe for updates.
> ...


hi Paul - I have the 3 you are missing. I am missing 5 - 44 - 121 - 125 - 397- 401 - would you have these?
If anyone else on the forum wants to discuss his missing ones


----------



## paul_ve (May 19, 2014)

Phidar<

I'll check if I have your missing ones as soon as I get home. I'll send you a PM. Please keep those for me!




Phildar said:


> hi Paul - I have the 3 you are missing. I am missing 5 - 44 - 121 - 125 - 397- 401 - would you have these?
> If anyone else on the forum wants to discuss his missing ones


----------



## BHF (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi, is there another swapping event soon? Thanks


----------



## Jase70 (May 23, 2014)

BHF said:


> Hi, is there another swapping event soon? Thanks


Not sure there has been one yet, I tried to pass on my email but as a new member it won't allow it, yet.
Saying that my son has a lot of duplicates so we're willing to meet up.


----------



## BHF (Jun 13, 2014)

Jase70 said:


> Not sure there has been one yet, I tried to pass on my email but as a new member it won't allow it, yet.
> Saying that my son has a lot of duplicates so we're willing to meet up.


not sure how this works really. is there a way to exchange contact details here at all?


----------



## Jase70 (May 23, 2014)

BHF said:


> not sure how this works really. is there a way to exchange contact details here at all?


Try me /snip/

I think it will publish my email temporarily on the thread, until it recognizes it as an email


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Please do NOT post personal contact details on the forum - it's against the rules! Use the PM facility to communicate - thank you.


----------



## Jase70 (May 23, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Please do NOT post personal contact details on the forum - it's against the rules! Use the PM facility to communicate - thank you.


I would PM if I could find out how to? I thought you couldn't PM until you'd had 5 posts


----------



## BHF (Jun 13, 2014)

Jase70 said:


> Try me /snip/
> 
> I think it will publish my email temporarily on the thread, until it recognizes it as an email


Guess I was late this time


----------



## jasonhoyle011 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Swaps*



CarlosAA said:


> Let me know if you come to Abu Dhabi to do a swap. Text me on /snip/


Hi Carlos,

I also live in Abu Dhabi and have swaps, are you still looking to swap?


----------



## jasonhoyle011 (Jun 13, 2014)

If anyone is looking to swap in Abu Dhabi please let me know


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jase70 said:


> I would PM if I could find out how to? I thought you couldn't PM until you'd had 5 posts


Go to the profile page of the person you want to PM - look under their avatar/under name and you will see 'send message'  - the PM facility is active after five posts. Happy swapping!


----------



## tombarca (Jun 16, 2014)

just had to join once i found this thread.
Till now i was buying off ebay as i couldn't find anyone to swap with...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Now this is the album I want: "Why always me?"


----------



## Phildar (Jun 7, 2014)

tombarca said:


> just had to join once i found this thread.
> Till now i was buying off ebay as i couldn't find anyone to swap with...


Hello Tombarca - what are you missing 
If you achieve 5 posts then you activate a personal message functionality 
We can then exchange contacts.

Otherwise anyone aware of a swapping event in Dubai this week-end?


----------



## Phildar (Jun 7, 2014)

Jase70 said:


> Not sure there has been one yet, I tried to pass on my email but as a new member it won't allow it, yet.
> Saying that my son has a lot of duplicates so we're willing to meet up.


Hi Jase - sent you a private message if you want to chat and meet


----------



## Phildar (Jun 7, 2014)

paul_ve said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> There was a big swapping event yesterday (friday) at Carrefour. It was organised by the company that is commercialising the stickers in the UEA.
> I think there's going to be another event organised soon. Look for the website online and subscribe for updates.
> ...


Hi Paul - sent you a PM as I have the 3 you are missing- want to check the PM and reply so we can arrange a meeting?


----------



## muve82 (Jun 22, 2014)

Will yu b cumin to UAE? 
If so, jez lemme know.


----------



## muve82 (Jun 22, 2014)

Ok wer do yu live?
I also got plenty of stickers to swap.
If yu want,lemme know the numbers yu want and send me the numbers wich yu have extra. Regards...


----------



## muve82 (Jun 22, 2014)

I too hav plenty of stickers to swap.
Shall we fix a date only weekends.
I reside in Abu Dhabi.
Lemme know.


----------



## muve82 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hey r yu in abu dhabi.
I too hav plenty of stickers to swap.


----------



## muve82 (Jun 22, 2014)

Me from abu dhabi.
Got lotta stickers to swap.


----------



## muve82 (Jun 22, 2014)

I too have plenty of stickers to swap.
Let me know yur requirements

I reside in abu dhabi.


----------



## muve82 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hey der,
I too live in abu dhabi.
Plenty of stickers to swap.
So can v fix a time.


----------



## muve82 (Jun 22, 2014)

Yes buddy,
I am in abu dhabi.
I got lotz of stickers to swap.
Can yu lemme know yur requirements and what stickers yu hav with you to swap.
Awaiting for your reply.
Regards..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Please do not use text speak, it's against forum rules. Thank you.


----------



## Phildar (Jun 7, 2014)

muve82 said:


> Me from abu dhabi.
> Got lotta stickers to swap.


Hi I am in Dubai - sent you a PM- let's talk and maybe we meet half way


----------



## Jase70 (May 23, 2014)

Hi All
To anyone who is still swapping, a few of us are going to meet up this Saturday at the Mall of the Emirates, Food Hall (near the Nike shop) at 11am. Please pass this on to any other FIFA 2014 collectors who may be interested.
PS there is also an unofficial FB page (Panini sticker swap UAE) for anyone interested.


----------

